# All The Fab Is Done........



## antny616 (Jan 25, 2012)

+

Counter weight inside of chamber.  All the fab is done, ready for blast and powder coat. Yaaaa







Counter weight cable and pully







Counter weight cable and pully







Back side of smoker, pully and cable.







Back side of smoker.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 25, 2012)

That is going to be one fine looking smoker


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2012)

Can't wait to see this one when it's done. You are very talented!


----------

